
Eliminating the Human - rusk
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608580/eliminating-the-human/
======
rusk
I had noticed this trend myself, but I always presumed it was more an emergent
property of people, that we actually don't want to spend a huge amount of time
with other people, in particular strangers.

